# Nose plugs during warm up?



## Vandizzy (Jul 11, 2007)

What's with the nose plugs during warm up? Phill said it was to widen the nostrills so they could breathe better, and thought he said menthol. Are they cotton or coated? And I have seen the breathe right strips used afterwards. Do you think that the body adapts and it helps or recontstricts after they pull out the cotton? It seems like the breathe right strips help while I ride but do you think it might make the nose muscles lazy after to be smaller afterwards, or build to a larger breathing entrance?


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jul 8, 2004)

Personally, I don't think the nasal strips work for increased oxygen. If I need more oxygen than my nose can supply, I'll be breathing through mouth instead.

Chris


----------



## king of Norway (Jan 10, 2002)

I raced in local amatuer races in italy in 2005 and all these guys were cycling around warming up with these in their noses... they seem to be popular all over europe from what i saw and they smell/are coated in menthol..i guess to open up all passages akin to vicks, etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

They're menthol to keep the nasal/bronchial passages open.


----------

